# New router/modem and no connection



## phix95 (May 16, 2011)

Just bought a new router and modem and I believe everything is hooked up correctly, yet I'm not getting online. DSL light lights up, but not internet light. I used a different Ethernet cable than what came with the router as theirs wasn't long enough, but I don't think that would cause this. It's a cat 5, like my previous router cables.

For writing this, I'm connected using the USB adapter and a neighbor's wireless connection

Heres my info:
*Connection*: the one that's not working is the wired one. Though actually I have tried connecting via our wireless adapter and still cannot connect.
*ISP*: ATT
*Connection type*: DSL
*Router model*: Netgear R6300 Smart WiFi Router; AC1750 Dual band gigabit
*Modem model*: D-Link ASDL2+; DSL-520B
*Antivirus*: Kaspersky; Windows Firewall

*ipconfig*:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : roxy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : 

hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 

MT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-74-CF-C9-A3

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g 

Wireless USB Network Adap
ter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-75-B1-70-2A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.133
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 17, 

2014 6:38:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 

18, 2014 6:38:12 PM


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

One thing with replacing a modem, and this is for a cable connection, not sure about DSL, but you need to contact your ISP and give them the MAC Address of the modem (it's usually on the bottom of the modem) to allow the connection to be established.

If ATT doesn't need the MAC Address to connect, then you need to check the modem settings. If you still have the old modem, go through and copy the settings to the new modem.


----------



## phix95 (May 16, 2011)

I don't think I have to tell them anything. I had to get a new router before and it worked ok w/out contacting them.
This is the first time I'm using a separate modem and router; the 2 times before I used a combo.
I went through the instructions that came w/the modem already. The pc hooked up to the ethernet has win xp.
Could it be the network adapter card?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you don't want to listen to the advice of those that work in the industry you are going to have a hard time addressing your issue.

Your network card appears to be working fine since you are getting a ip address from the router.

It is a little strange to be using Comcast's dns servers when you are with AT$T but that won't prevent internet.

Your next test would be to connect to the modem directly bypassing the router. See if you get internet then


----------



## phix95 (May 16, 2011)

I'm not trying to be a smartass. I'm just saying I didn't need to before w/my router/modem combo. And we have DSL. Don't assume I'm being a ***** b/c others have in the past. I'm just stating facts. I'm being as helpful and thorough as I can.
We have Comcast cable, but ATT for our internet.
I tried connecting my laptop via just the modem and the taskbar said it was connected but also said it wasn't. Also that signal strength was excellent. I wish I would have screencapped it as it's hard to describe.
I also got the message "No Ethernet cable is plugged into the router internet port" (and this was for my laptop only).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

All modems have to be "provisioned" by the ISP. It is how they register and monitor the connection.

Unclear what your thinking is here but you don't connect to the modem via wifi. You can only use a wired connection. So disable your wifi connection, cable to the modem and see if you get internet.

If you don't then its time to call your ISP. If you do get internet we need the ipconfig /all results so we know what the ip address subnet is so we can check if its in conflict with the routers subnet which would prevent you from getting internet via the router.


----------



## phix95 (May 16, 2011)

No, I plugged the Ethernet cable from the modem into my laptop and that's the message I got. Should I be doing something different? It was detecting my neighbors wifi and my connection. Should I still disable wifi?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## phix95 (May 16, 2011)

I just tried connecting to my upstairs PC wirelessly using my (not my neighbors) connection. It said it connected but also said 'local access only'. So I cannot connect wired or wireless.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

alpenadiver said:


> One thing with replacing a modem, and this is for a cable connection, not sure about DSL, but you need to contact your ISP and give them the MAC Address of the modem (it's usually on the bottom of the modem) to allow the connection to be established.
> 
> If ATT doesn't need the MAC Address to connect, then you need to check the modem settings. If you still have the old modem, go through and copy the settings to the new modem.


----------



## phix95 (May 16, 2011)

You think that's the issue then? Ok I'll contact them. I've never had to before but I will this time.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's certainly a possibility that has to be ruled out


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

uh....let me ask this question
I see ATT and then I see Comcast (which is cable not UVerse/ADSL)
RESET it and then use DNS from AT&T
You have a Comcast DNS in there from what I see
if anything just put in
8.8.8.8. DNS 1
8.8.4.4. DNS 2
Those are Google DNS servers
If the DNS is down you will not resolve a URL to a IP address


----------



## phix95 (May 16, 2011)

After hours on the phone with DLink and ATT, they/I figured out that the reason the modem wasn't connecting was b/c I had set up the chain as phone - modem - router - pc. And what was supposed to happen was to NOT set up the router in the chain at all yet--just connect the modem to the pc and set it up first; then add the router. This was not made clear in any of the instructions for any of the equipment. It had just told me to set everything up at once.

After I fixed that, I got a connection.

And Comcast is our TV cable provider. Maybe that's why you see it there??

Also the ISP did not need the MAC address.

Thanks to all who tried to help.


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

ok....best 2 u


----------

